# Predatory tank stocking ideas?



## Vaan2931 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi there! This is my first time on these forums so apologies if this has been posted to the wrong place!

Anyway, I'm planning on setting up a 7ft tank and would love some advice on stocking!

The tank is the LZ-2000 and is 785 litres (2029(L) x 600(W) x 850(H)mm). It has two external filters (2000EF+ External filters (2000L/H Models with 9w UV) and the glass thickness is 15mm. It will also be med - heavily planted so I need fish which won't disrupt the plants.

I've decided on going for a predatory tank, which will definitely include a Fire Eel. However, I'm unsure what else to add to the tank. I've been thinking of a Datnoid but I'm not particularly knowledgeable when it comes to them. I've also considered a Jaguar Cichlid, though I'm unsure.

Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

im not sure if your a fan but how about an oscar?they are full of personality.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

First off, I know nothing about fire eels. If it is the Asian one - don't they get close to 3 feet long?

Jaguar Cichlids (P. managuensis) would either eat your plants, shred them, and at best only dig them up.

Datnoids - found this site
Secrets of the Datnoid & Tigerfish Family - Home

I wonder if Silver Dollars are too big to be eaten by the eel? A school of those would look great in a big tank. Might make your eel come out more.

Pink tailed chalceus?
Pink tailed chalceus, Chalceus macrolepidotus Fish Profile, with care, maintenance requirements and breeding information for your tropical fish

Convicts would certainly keep your eel well fed with all their offspring.

Don't know much about any of these fish, but this is a cool video that is roughly the same size as your tank I think.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL5W5_1ov-c

Should be a fun tank - keep us posted on what you decide!


----------



## Vaan2931 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you very much for the feedback!

I had a look at silver dollars but they are very much herbivores so they're likely to eat all my plants. 

Fire eels can grow to that in the wild but in captivity are said to only grow to about 50cm, though I've seen bigger.

As for oscars, I'm quite unsure. Wouldn't they tear up plants too? I may be wrong - I know nothing about them. *#3

I quite like the look of the Pink tailed chalceus! Any idea if it is possible to keep more than one or are they a solitary fish? :fish9: I also had a look at the Clown Knife. Would one of those be possibly suitable? I've always admired the Black Ghost Knife fish too.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh i didn't know you wanted it to be planted.yeah oscars will rearrange anything they dont like i hear.so i guess that means they will also demolish your plants.a shame so full of personality.and clown knife fish,im not sure if it will get this big but they get pretty big. http://fishingthephilippines.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/knife-fish.jpg


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Your going to run into the issue of compatibility issue with a predator tank. You might be able to keep multiple species you might not it all depends on the personality of the fish.I was also going to say an oscar or red tail cat fish (if you got it small and kept until it outgrew the tank) but from first hand experience having a 125g oscar tank you wouldn't be able to have any plants as they rearrange the tank they want it. I tried to aquascape my oscar tank and after about the 10th of "him" knocking everything over and moving stuff I gave up. 

Not familiar with jaguar cichlids but if they are anything life african cichlids, it wouldn't work with a planted tank as they like to graze on plants and move things. 

You could do a arowana or alligator gar if you got a small juvenile one, but would have to eventually get a bigger tank or give him away once he outgrows the tank. If you wanted to do one large fish you could go with a wolf fish if you get the correct genus. They do sell a genus of wolffish that stays small which I actually had until I came back from vacation and found dead is called a Hi-Fin wolffish. The only only predatory fish I can think of, but would have to go with a species only tank is a school of true piranha (not the pacu labeled as red belly piranha they sell at a majority of stores). 

Here is a good site for predatory fish is AquaScapeOnline, Online fish store that sells piranhas, stingrays, cichlids, plecos, catfish and rare oddball tropical fish. this should give you some good ideas. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Vaan2931 (Dec 6, 2014)

I've ran into a little problem which means I have to get rid of my current 180 litre, which has my beloved Clown Loach in it, who must be about 20 cm (yes, i know he's too large but he came with the tank without me knowing :L). He may have to go into the new tank, which means a predator tank may actually be out of the question. *Conf*

Do you think it would be possibly to keep a large(?) Clown Loach with an Ornate Bichir, Fire Eel and perhaps some other community fish? Perhaps a Krib or rams or something.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

kribs or rams will be eaten with in 5 minutes of being put in the tank.if it fits in the mouth then its food.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Have you considered Belonasox-Pike Livebearers? The females get up to 9", males 5" they will eat anything they can swallow and move with lightening speed when feeding. They would not harm the plants at all. If your eel is at least 6"8" it will be safe so long as you keep them all fed. If you're interested p.m. and I'll get you up to speed.


----------



## Vaan2931 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks big b, I was thinking that but was unsure. I've got three 10cm bala sharks who will need to go in, and hopefully they'll grow out a bit in there.

And thank you, henningc, but as above I can no longer have as many predatory fish as I was hoping.


----------



## Farm (Nov 17, 2014)

In the end you wanted a planted tank and most predatory tanks, at least in my tanks.... they destroy my floor plans! Plus, no matter what I do they end up being species only tanks. Or singles only tanks. I love my predators but they are hard on plants, décor and roommates!. Silver Dollars are like lawn mowers They do not just rearrange they mow them down. Is sort of fascinating to watch if you don't like your plants. Interesting ideas that were tossed out!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

would a red tail shark get eaten?their aggressive lil' suckers or how about convicts?they can be PRETTY mean?when was the 16th street baptist church bombed in Birmingham,Al?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh sorry yall that 16th street baptist church thing was a question for home work that i copied and pasted onto here by accident with out noticing,i hope yall have a good night's sleep that's what im gonna do right now.


----------



## Vaan2931 (Dec 6, 2014)

I had a red tailed shark before and he was the most placid little sweetheart ever. He used to get trouble from the black widows! XD

I would love to get one, but there can sometimes be issues between them and bala sharks because of their similar appearance. Also, it may be too small to avoid getting eaten.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah i was thinking that as i posted that.but im pretty sure if you ge=ot convicts your other fish would be scared of them,so i guess thats a no to.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

So .......Where are we at?
I have always had clown loaches even in my most brutal set ups!
Part of my love for them is once acclimated they are bullet proof!
I had some CL in a 135g(6') in the 80's with ;snake head,pacus(red and black) clown knife ,sting ray and arrowana(talk about over stocking?).Those fish ate 200 goldfish a week and never swallowed one clown loach!
I will never get another clown knife.They get to big for common tanks.
My last clown knife was with a polyepterus.When the poly died(after many years) I could never get anothe fish in the tank with the knife(he killed ALL!).he lived his last 5-6 years alone.Not a good community canidate!The poly was a better choice and more manageable.
I like the datniods but think they a brackish?
Zwanged has one in his 93g brackish set up,good looking fish.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

snake heads?did you get them on the black market? or get a permit for them or what?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They were common in pet stores back then.This is partially how it all went bad for them and us.
My friends used to bring goldfish when they came over just to see this tank eat!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh that makes sense.


----------



## Vaan2931 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi everyone! Haven't had internet for a few days so apologies for not being active. 

I've had a long think and have decided I'm going to scrap the idea of a planted tank. My reworking hours have been increased so I won't have as much time to care for it, and I really want to attempt a cichlid tank after a long think so planted wouldn't be an option anyway.

So, my current thoughts is to have:
1x Fire Eel
My current 3 large bala sharks plus a few more when I can get my hands on some bigger ones.
Some clown loaches
1x red spotted severum
1x Texas cichlid?

And possibly a few more suggestions?

Tank will have plenty of hiding caves and I can try to make territories in the tanks for them.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have never had a Texas cichlid so can't say(I think they're pretty tough?).
I like the rest of your list quite a bit.
The severums are a good looking fish.Zwanged has a couple in his 180g I think?His are super nice looking.
I love clown loaches so......
Save your money on more balas(they get pretty big I believe and 3 is FINE),and get at least 8-12 clown loaches!They will love the caves and provide YEARS of pleasure(mine are over 10 years old mostly!).
If you really want a "shark" like fish check out Roseline Sharks!They are great schoolers get to about 6" in big tanks and look great.Did I mention they are peaceful?
They prefer schools of over 6 also!
I have 11 clown loaches and 12 roselines in my 180g.They make my tank!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

why dont you tell him the common price tag on ONE of them roselines sharks Tom?lets bust out some pop corn to eat while we watch his reaction when he sees the price.HAHA!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

big b said:


> why dont you tell him the common price tag on ONE of them roselines sharks Tom?lets bust out some pop corn to eat while we watch his reaction when he sees the price.HAHA!!


I got most of mine from PETSMART on sale for $5.99!
I have never bought any other fish from PS but after paying $25+each at local LFS I have no problem giving PS a shot!
They were 1-1 1/2 inches and lacking color when purchased, but are beautiful now!
I also believe due to incredibly low price they are bred as oppossed to wild.
Only a couple years ago they were all wild caught.
Brian.......You so wish you had a BIG TANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaan2931 (Dec 6, 2014)

I forgot to add the Denisoni barbs to the list actually! I can get them cheap big b since my parent own a fish store lmao. Also, I'm female. *r2

The texas cichlid at our shop is really placid so if I take him home, I'm hoping he'll stay that way. (doubt it haha)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Couldn't you always return whoever to the shop if your parents own it?
I would try all sorts of stuff if I had this oppurtunity(and a big tank!).
A fisheads "catch and release" dream?


----------



## Vaan2931 (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, I could. It's more the issue of me getting too attached haha. 

Would Denisonis and Balas get along alright with cichlids? I guess if they're fast enough, but I'd be concerned that the Denisonis would be too small to start with, or would 6cm be okay?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

the denisons are really peaceful and may not like stress of any other aggressive fish.In a big tank they should grow quick.
If the balas are conspecific there may be an issue since they are shaped the same,but I have never owned balas.The Denisons can be very fast but also love to lounge around if the setting is right("parking" so to speak!).


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

The two most predatory fish I know and like are:
Coralbandit when someone says there is no need to change water in an aquarium
and
Susankat when someone says catfish are boring and ugly.


----------



## Vaan2931 (Dec 6, 2014)

Haha! I always have to try to not get angry when working at the fish store but it's hard when people come in asking why their 11 goldfish in a 50 litre tank are dying after 7 months of no waterchange!

But anyway, I'm actually thinking of some larger corys. The name of them escapes me right now but I'll try to remember. XD


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

The larger cory species are Brochis Splendens, a sub species often sold as emerald corys


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> I got most of mine from PETSMART on sale for $5.99!
> I have never bought any other fish from PS but after paying $25+each at local LFS I have no problem giving PS a shot!
> They were 1-1 1/2 inches and lacking color when purchased, but are beautiful now!
> I also believe due to incredibly low price they are bred as oppossed to wild.
> ...


.........you always gotta ruin my fun dont you?lol


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

This is going to sound weird, but my favorite predatory fish was one I bought from the local bait shop: $2.50 for a live American Eel: http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/Fish/American Eel/Anros_u2.jpg I can't seem to keep shiners in the tank, but they are normally wild caught (so you will want to quarantine it/them for a little while to make sure no parasites, diseases, etc). These are freshwater and/or brackish water fish, and mine has grown another 2-3 inches since I got him in May. I've been feeding him worms, shrimp, and whatever other bait fish I happen to catch. Mine leaves the plants in my tank alone, though he does rearrange all the small Star Wars figures because they aren't heavy enough (plastic that barely sinks).


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Botiadancer said:


> The two most predatory fish I know and like are:
> Coralbandit when someone says there is no need to change water in an aquarium
> and
> Susankat when someone says catfish are boring and ugly.


Hmm I wonder.....
@coralbandit, There is no need to change water in an aquarium
@susankat, catfish are boring and ugly


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

big b said:


> Hmm I wonder.....
> @coralbandit, There is no need to change water in an aquarium
> @susankat, catfish are boring and ugly


I disagree. Catfish (at least when young and schooling) are quite entertaining. I have a 55 gallon with a lot of baby fry that I'm growing until they are big enough to not get eaten by the turtles in the pond, and they are fun to watch.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I actually think catfish are very cool and I have to say that water changes are NECESSARY for a proper fish tank. I just wanted to see what susankat and coralbandit would say if I said those things that they supposedly get vicious about.


----------

